# DG DVD Die Meistersinger's severe bug



## sachs (Jul 23, 2011)

I have ordered from the UK (very good store that I know since many years) Thieleman's Die Meistersinger. In DVD 2 between tracks 14th. and 15th. there was a clear 'electronic' silence gap, just before the famous quintet starts. I rceived a replacement free DVD 2 WITH THE SAME BUG. Then, I started to ask 4 friends to play for me that DVD and I discovered the same severe failure. It means that neither friends and/or reviewer actually listen with respect and close attention. I think that forum's members who own this recording could review that DVD2 place and see if they find the same bug (and report it). In Wagner music, it's a severe trouble, due to the oceanic shape of it; and double severe at the beginning of such a radical part as the quintet. Of course incredible from DG. Mnay thanks and regards.


----------

